# Winston-Salem / Greensboro PD NC



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

Applied to both waiting for testing dates both going to be putting classes on in summer and next fall. Anyone have any info or with either department and how many Officers they might be looking for. Thanks


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

They are looking to hire between 70 and 83 1/2. Looking for a few disabled officers. Hopefully you like to smoke because in order to work in the department you must be a smoker of either Winston or Salem brand cigarrettes. I have a buddy who used to work down there and at one point they had a good number of canine units but the officers beat the dogs so badly in front of the residents of the community the program was done away with and now instead of changing over all of the canine cars they just keep the Portugese speaking officers in the backs of the former K9 vehicles for convenience and to save money. I know that the house prices are fantastic in both of these locations with houses selling for anywhere between $6.95 and $34.98 which isn't bad considering the salary is around 85 pesos per week. Let me know how it goes good luck!!!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Are you being sarcastic or are you serious? Are their campus police armed?


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh yeah armed to the teeth


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, down south Campus PD's are just about ALL armed. And they are all commissioned by their respective states. They could be off campus getting gas or something and can make a traffic stop or arrest. Many patrol neighborhoods adjacent to the Campus. Life is different there. Hell, life is different anywhere outside of Mass.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Bigape,

I had heard that W-S PD was looking to put on 100+, but can't confirm or deny. Greensboro as you know is always hiring and in my opinion offers one of the best pay/benefits package second to Charlotte. They both have take home car programs. W-S you have to reside in Forsyth County and Greensboro in city limits, if I'm not mistaken. 
If you are serious about relocating to NC, here are some decent job search sites:
www.ncesc.com 
http://www.jus.state.nc.us/NCJA/ click job bank on the right.

I still hold my NC certifications, if you have any questions, post or pm. I'll try and get an answer for you.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

FYI, I got word back from a buddy in the process with Winston-Salem. They are telling him they have the best retirement in NC, if not the country. After 30 years(standard in NC), you get 110-120% of your salary.:shock: Imagine getting a raise the day you retire.:thumbup: Starting salary without degree is just over 30K. Just an option to think about.


----------

